# Why do the people of the horn of Africa (Eritrea, Ethiopia, Somalia) tend to have different features?



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 10, 2020)

they all share very similar facial traits such as a high forehead, aquiline nose, lack of prognathism, thinner lips and looser hair texture. Is a reason for this?


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 10, 2020)

he's comparable to the Dravids(residing mostly in the South most parts of India) which are another phenotype of the curries.


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 10, 2020)

They are mixed with arabs
Ethipians tend to be good looking whereas Somalians are giga subhumans


----------



## Gonthar (Feb 10, 2020)

They are different tribes.


----------

